# Rinaldo Pipes & my first pipe club meeting



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

wow .... just wow.

Went to my first KC pipe club meeting last night ... had a good time there and this cat was sporting some mighty fine briars. Big ol' hunks of wood, they were ... heavy, but with a great hand feel and very *very* well ballanced. So I got into a discussion with him & he pulls out a few more ...

.. all were by Italian carvers that I had not yet heard of (my newbie ass is showing) by two brothers named Rinaldo (Elio and Guido). So I get online today & google for some Rinaldo offerings.

Some traditional .. some wild shapes that I had not seen.

Pics from cupojoes.com




























Pics from pipaergosum.it

Gunna have to look into these someday & maybe have one for myself. Normally, I don't really like a heavy pipe ... but I'd not held a pipe with such heft, and yet such ballance.

I wish I could find some pics of Quinton Wells offerings ... he had some pipes there that he has been carving. Very nice stuff !!

So I sat in the chair .. didn't say too much .. and took it all in on my first pipe club visit. Guess I learned some things though. Should be interesting as I get more involved. Will probably help empty my wallet too, I'm afraid...lol.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That second one would definitely not pass the pipe cleaner test!!!

Those shapes are really cool.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

monsoon said:


> wow .... just wow.
> 
> Pics from pipaergosum.it



NUMMMERS! :tu

And glad you had fun at the meeting!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> So I sat in the chair .. didn't say too much .. and took it all in on my first pipe club visit. Guess I learned some things though. Should be interesting as I get more involved. Will probably help empty my wallet too, I'm afraid...lol.


sounds cool.
my wife and i were discussing me joining a 'club' or something local, which there isn't one i explained... i told her the closest one is the one you went to down at Cigar & Tabac, nearly an hour away...

"why haven't you joined," she asked?
"jackson has cub scouts thursday nights, and you work that night," i state.
"ooooooh."

btw - rinaldo pipes are cool lookin.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

IHT said:


> sounds cool.
> my wife and i were discussing me joining a 'club' or something local, which there isn't one i explained... i told her the closest one is the one you went to down at Cigar & Tabac, nearly an hour away...
> 
> "why haven't you joined," she asked?
> ...


Did you have the Pinewood Derby yet? Finishing up ours. Weigh in is this Wednesday for us.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PM replied to, smokehouse.


----------

